# Software > Apple Hardware και Software >  Αντικατάσταση δίσκου με SSD σε iMac 21.5 (Mid 2011)

## jonhh

Καλησπέρα,

Θέλω να αντικαταστήσω το HDD από έναν iMac 21,5 (Mid 2011) με κάποιο SSD δίσκο. Σκαλίζοντας το θέμα ανακάλυψα πως υπάρχει κάποιο θέμα με firmware στα μοντέλα του 2011... Οπότε η ερώτηση...

Ποιος δίσκος ssd 1TB είναι συμβατός με iMac 21,5 (Mid 2011)  ?
Επίσης, θα πρέπει να πάρω κάποια θήκη για να μπει στο iMac στη θέση του 3.5 ίντσες ?

Ευχαριστώ!

----------


## ariadgr

https://www.ifixit.com/Guide

----------

